# New Pedalboard Build



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

The itch has hit me again so I placed an order with Cosmo yesterday to build a board around the new UAFX line as well as employing the HX stomp for a few specific roles. Here's the plan:










Actually, I'm going to shift the Kilt up a bit and put a 2 button aux switch for tuner and something else on the Stomp.

The HX will only be used for amps/IR's and routing. I'll have three patches, one for home practice, one for mono gigs and one for W/D/W rigs where my Two Rock Studio Sig handles the dry bits and the HX handles the effects. 

I'm excited about getting my hands on the UA pedals. The demos sound great and I've learned over time that switching pedals and presets are pretty wasted on me. Give me two great sounds from any of those pedals per set and I'll be a happy guy. There's a good chance the OD pedals will evolve over time but that's part for the course. These choices represent the core sounds I come back to time and time again.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

I dig it. The Starlight in particular has caught my interest. 

I admire the more simplified approach compared to the spaceships I typically put together.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks great Tim! Any reason you love those temple audio boards over something like pedal trains?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Looks great Tim! Any reason you love those temple audio boards over something like pedal trains?


I love the modules. They keep my in's and outs organized and I also use their CIOKS power supply units. Takes up less space on top or underneath the board and powers everything really well.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Westhaver said:


> I dig it. The Starlight in particular has caught my interest.
> 
> I admire the more simplified approach compared to the spaceships I typically put together.


I've had plenty of space ships, trust me. Mostly I just hate having to use menus and software. Also, I feel sheepish having a board any bigger than this.


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Really considering going with a templeboard for my rig. Looks killer!


----------



## theredboy (Jan 22, 2012)

The Starlight is great, loving the sounds I’ve been getting with it. Curious about the others more now.


----------



## MTs393 (Dec 12, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Got the shipping notice from Cosmo this morning. Should all be in house by the end of the week!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@Sunny1433 @GouldyGuitar Love my Temple Audio board! It’s light, keeps all the cords neatly underneath, and the modules are really handy!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Everything came in from Cosmo so I put some chickens on the Traegar grill and built a board


----------



## YellowChecker (Jun 10, 2021)

That's quite a nice setup! How do you like it?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@TimH , signal chain? Dirt on front, new pedals on the HX loop?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> @TimH , signal chain? Dirt on front, new pedals on the HX loop?


Dirt pedals -> HX input -> HX loop outs (split for W/D) -> Wet Side to UA pedals (split to stereo) -> HX loop returns

So the HX can sum to mono or run two virtual wet amps in a W/D/W rig OR just bused as a stereo digital rig.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

TimH said:


> View attachment 370547


That is an interesting guitar stand.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

TimH said:


> Everything came in from Cosmo so I put some chickens on the Traegar grill and built a board
> 
> View attachment 370547


I'll take that Silver Sky if you're just throwing it out.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Now about those chickens  ...very great rig!!!


----------

